# Eating His Bedding?



## RabbitCarlie (Nov 26, 2014)

I just got my first ever rabbit last night, and am completely in love with him. I wanted to use fleece to line his cage but because he isn't litter trained, I decided to go with what he was previously on which was aspen shavings. He enjoys laying in them, but I've also noticed he has been trying to eat them as well. He has slowed down with eating it but I'm just asking incase this isn't safe for him and if they should be removed. I'm planning on removing them on Sunday when I completely clean out his cage, and just putting them in his litter box so it's easier for him to get litter trained and so he isn't as confused. But is that mean not giving him any bedding to walk on? He is living in a 4 foot by 2 and a half feet dog crate and the bottom is hard, so I just want to make sure he is still comfortable. Should I maybe just give him a little pile to sleep in? What are your thoughts?

Any other tips that you have for new rabbit wonders would be appreciated.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 26, 2014)

Bunnies don't need bedding at all. In fact most bunnies don't like it, and it can confuse them as to where their toilet is. They are burrow animals, they like sleeping on cool and compact solid ground. Take it all out except for the bedding/litter in his litterbox.

Is he getting unlimited fresh hay readily accessible to him at all times? How much hay does he go through daily? Eating wood litter could indicate that he needs more fiber in his diet.


----------



## RabbitCarlie (Nov 26, 2014)

He is getting unlimited alfalfa hay. Whenever I notice he's eaten some of his hay, I fill his hay rack back up to the top. It is always accessible to him. He eats quite a bit.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 27, 2014)

If he's eating his own body size worth of hay daily, then his wood chip eating could just be a bad habit. Take it out so he doesn't eat any more, it isn't mean and he won't mind the hard floor at all.

Oh, that's assuming he has healthy, well-furred feet. If he has sore hocks or is a rex with thin feet fur, he may need a fleece (preferably) or if not, bedding


----------



## RabbitCarlie (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 27, 2014)

How old is your bunny?


----------



## RabbitCarlie (Nov 27, 2014)

Around 4 months old.


----------

